# Agility Stewarding



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

*Agility Stewarding*

I just have to make a note that if you aren't stewarding for an Agility (or Rally or Obedience or Conformation or....) trial, that you need to! This is my second year stewarding for one of my clubs' annual AKC Agility Trial. I serve as an assistant scribe and it is so much fun to watch the trial and to learn from the other volunteers.







The experience just can't be beat!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Agility Stewarding*

I agree, I've been doing Agility for a few years now and I try to steward at all te trials. Its a blast and you even get free food. Really helps cut down you cost.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

*Re: Agility Stewarding*

I prefer the term ...

Gate Bitch!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Agility Stewarding*

I stewarded an AKC rally trial for 3 days last year. I was a bit nervous about doing it at first but it was a lot of fun!


----------



## Divvie2004 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Agility Stewarding*

I help at all the agility trials I go to and do various jobs. I like the $2 coupons most clubs give you to take off your next trial entry. I have won bigger $ in workers' raffles. Working helps your day go by quicker.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Agility Stewarding*

And I do it for THE FOOD! and the drinks. One less thing to remember to pack for the trial!


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Agility Stewarding*

I second (third, fourth) all the comments about volunteering: trials wouldn't happen otherwise. Plus it's fun - I use ring steward time to study handler signals vs dog reactions. And I'm definitely a Gate Nazi and like it that way ;-). And of course, you get lunch!!

Basically, there's no excuse NOT to volunteer - unless, unfathomably, you have a dog running in every single class. There are some folks who come to many of the Montana trials, never lift a finger to help, and then have the nerve to bitch about the most unnecessary things. They're on everyone's black list and no one would give them the time of day. So - the lesson for the day is - don't be like the Help-less Bitch!


----------



## Divvie2004 (May 15, 2009)

*Re: Agility Stewarding*

Let's not be too hard on those that do not volunteer. Some of them could have various reasons we don't know or understand. For all of us that do volunteer let's keep up the good work and encourage new agility people to do likewise. Let's do our best to keep agility a positive experience.


----------



## ArtistInNature (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Agility Stewarding*

Christy - it's a good point that there may be reasons folks can't volunteer, and I don't mean to denigrate them...my story was more about the person(s) who *don't* volunteer but *do* have the nerve to complain about the trial volunteers and other aspects of the trial that don't suit them. Fortunately, that type of person is rare!

I enjoy volunteering a lot. It's helped me get to know other handlers and dogs better, and now that I've been competing for a few years - but still remember being very green and nervous - I like being gate steward for Novice so I can encourage and help the handlers who are obviously new to the game. Gate steward is more responsibility than, say, ring steward: gotta go through scribe sheets and match them to the check-in list, help handlers who need to move in the running order, alert judge and scribe table to any issues, watch for bars down that other ring crew didn't see, keep handlers outside of ring if necessary, get handlers INTO ring on time, alert at height changes, hold items for handlers (sunglasses, dog treats, jackets, cameras - I've held it all!)...it's great fun, and probably my favorite volunteer position.


----------

